# Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin?



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey guys, I recently got myself a new catback exhaust.
The inside cabin drone is killing me thou.
I was wondering if I could install some sound deadening dynamats to get rid of most, at least some cabin droning?
Has anyone done this before? Would installing those dynamats help?
Please help!
THANKS SOO MUCH!


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

I have the same problem. Love the new exhaust but at low RPM's it is rather annoying. I would think a few sheets of Dynamat in the hatch/trunk would have to make a noticeable improvement.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (jedimindcontrol)*

Thanks man.
Anyone else has some input?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

get a dynamat alternative(the real stuff is waaaay over priced) and then put a layer of the most dense carpet padding you can find over it


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_get a dynamat alternative(the real stuff is waaaay over priced) and then put a layer of the most dense carpet padding you can find over it

What would be dynamat alternatives?
Such as...?


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

Supposedly, Home Depot sells something similiar to Dynamat for way less $$$. There is a post somewhere on here about it.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (jedimindcontrol)*

extending the tips of the exaust will do wonders in making it qieter
I kid you not


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_extending the tips of the exaust will do wonders in making it qieter
I kid you not

okay...
extending the tips.... then it would throw the whole look off,
but thanks for the info.
just got myself 50 square feet of fatmat off of a vw buddy.
gonna do my whole trunk tomorow


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

the fatmat or even the stuff at homedepot works wonders for quieting the exhaust.... but next time, go to home depot, its called ice and water shield somes in 6" by 27' rolls. Its in the roofing section and costs $15...cheap and local....and it works...what more do you want?


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (secondslc)*

Isn't there some stuff called brown bread or something like that. I have roofed a house before and that stuff would be sticky, but I don't like that it would get hard like the Dynamat does. Thats what you want, and that why you heat it up so it will get hard and increase mass that is what makes it work.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (vwguy3)*

i dont know if you are thinking about the same stuff...the stuff im talking about has a foil layer and does not harden...just like dynamat xtreme


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (secondslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondslc* »_i dont know if you are thinking about the same stuff...the stuff im talking about has a foil layer and does not harden...just like dynamat xtreme

maybe not the stuff I used didn't have the foil backing. Maybe it would work, but I still think you should get something that would harden.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (vwguy3)*

just a note, you want that aluminum backing, especially and the stuff from home depot, b/c IT DOES SMELL LIKE TAR..... after all.. thats what it mainly is.... but when you apply it to your car, that aluminum backing seals in any possible odors... i've had mine on for prolly half a year now and no problems what so ever, no odor, no melting, nothing, so i'd say its a safe bet, however i haven't done the cabin part of my car, when i do the interior i will be using something like dynamat or another comercial brand sipmly because if the odors(i don't even think there are any) are harmful then i don't want to be sitting ammong it every tiem i'm in the car, tar fumes haved been noted as causing cancer, and dynamat and some other stuff brands out there defintely don't have tar(they have absolutely no odor even when not applied


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (flashback)*

the aluminum backed stuff from home depot is also called Peal and Patch, it cost me $10 a roll for 6" x 10'. Brown bread is quite popular, Elemental designs (http://www.edesignaudio) has some spray-in sound deadener.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (PyroPopTrt)*

THanks guys...
After applying about 30 square feet in the trunk...
still loud... highly doubt that help quiet down the exhaust.








Will be spraying dynamat spray below the car, along the exhaust trail, hopefully that would help.








I would be visiting my local home depot for the stuff you all mentioned.
Thanks a bunch!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

This may sound a bit harsh, but Screw the Dynamat and all it's derivatives, get another Resonantor thrown in that will help kill the drone. Your car sheet metal isn't doing the resonanting, it's the exaust. You need to fix the source of the noise.
I mean if your door was out of alignment, you wouldn't fill in the gap with Dynamat to make it shut tight would you?


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (Non_Affiliated)*

I don't know were you put the stuff, but if you didn't maybe you should put some of the stuff on the floor. What did you end up going with?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_This may sound a bit harsh, but Screw the Dynamat and all it's derivatives, get another Resonantor thrown in that will help kill the drone. Your car sheet metal isn't doing the resonanting, it's the exaust. You need to fix the source of the noise.
I mean if your door was out of alignment, you wouldn't fill in the gap with Dynamat to make it shut tight would you?









i'm talking out of my ass here, since i don't have much experience w/ aftermarket exhausts and all... but maybe he likes that noise OUTSIDE of the car... but just doesn't want it in.. in that case dynamat or something similar would be appropriate


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (flashback)*








bump


----------



## nickkk (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (siuson2)*

dynamat the floors of ur car... carpet underlay wqorks good to and can be had cheap..... just my $0.02


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Sound Deadening Dynamat to eliminate exhaust drone in cabin? (nickkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickkk* »_dynamat the floors of ur car... carpet underlay wqorks good to and can be had cheap..... just my $0.02

thanks dude, would do that once i get a day off


----------

